
Ask HN: Do we have any open directory to search developers? - mhrnik
Hello, I am a developer myself and looking for another developer with specific DEV stack who can help me in my project.
I didn&#x27;t find anyone from my personal network and FB groups for last 2 days and I don&#x27;t want to go with upwork like platform so is there any Open directory to search and connect developers?
======
duiker101
something like builditwith.me?

~~~
mhrnik
Right. builditwith is the site which I am looking for. Thanks for sharing.
Exploring it.

